# Stuck Fish Tape



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave Dawson said:


> Somehow I have gotten my fish tape stuck in a conduit run and this sucker is well and truly trapped. I am about to disconnect everything and pull some conductors out to make some room so's I can pull it out. Is this a viable solution? I have never had this experience before. HELP!!!!


Could you try to hook it from the other end with another fish tape?


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Dave, if I am reading this right, you have a fish tape stuck in a conduit with conductors in it? That is not a good thing......as you now know......Was the hook on the end of your fish tape taped up good? Sounds like the hook opened up, caught a wire, and is trying to pull the wire back with it. You will likely have to pull alll the wire(s) out of the conduit with the tape......

I once got a fish tape stuck in a underground conduit.....it was 2" I believe. never did figure out how, I guesss the tape on the hook wore off or was gone when I started fishing (and I didnt notice) the hook caught something in the pipe and wouldnt come back........I had to put a come a long on the fish tape to get it out..........was a long day......


GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

if there was no conductors you could cut the snake and stick it in a drill and twist. destroys the snake but it comes out.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

At this point the best solution is to remove all the circuits and check for damaged coating.


----------



## Dave Dawson (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I should have mentioned that the tape has a Speedee Leader on it (thank goodness). I'm gonna give it the old college try again tomorrow, if no luck, then pull the conductors out. I'm still open for any advice though.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you know how much is in the pipe? You could cut the conduit ahead of and after and add 2 jboxes.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Pull all the conductors back out and start all over again. Jeez. Blow a mouse through this time to make sure the pipe is clear. What size pipe?


----------



## Dave Dawson (Dec 15, 2007)

3/4 EMT. I'm not looking forward to it, but it won't kill me.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

If it was me I'd leave it and get a new snake.

Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the field.


----------



## Dave Dawson (Dec 15, 2007)

I thought about it, but I don't really roll that way, also I still have to run the additional conductor. (sigh)


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> If it was me I'd leave it and get a new snake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the field.


Yup! Leave it in there, until it shorts out the conductors, then replace the whole thing! Yup! That's the ticket! (Tommy Flanagan, from S N L). 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Whatever happened to the idear of using and existing conductor to pull in the new ones and a replacement? A lot less time and hassle and you won't get your fish tape stuck. 

I've done it may times with success. Use lots of lube to make things easier.


----------



## Dave Dawson (Dec 15, 2007)

That's what I'm gonna do tomorrow,didn't have enough wire to do it though the other day. Should have waited, oh well. Live and learn. Thanx everybody.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

You could cut it off the reel and use it as an uninsulated EGC.:thumbsup::001_huh:


----------

